# Lumber in Ohio



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This could be a real good deal.
LUMBER


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For a local member yes. The 4 hour drive from here would eat up the value.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

What would you be getting and where in Ohio?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It was black walnut and cherry. 25 years old. GONE....


----------

